# Silent and fast build



## jarekexe (Feb 3, 2006)

First, Q&A:

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
~1000 USD

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
Antec case - I already had 2 - very satisifed

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Yes, I usually do couple things at a time - watching stream, playing flash games, listen to music, and I almost always have League of Legends in background

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Most likely only League of Legends and Starcraft II

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
No

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
Yes - Im planning relatively good cooling - Ninja II and 4x140 fans

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
1 HDD and 1 SDD for the system speed

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
No

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
I have Windows 8

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
As above - Antec, probably 300 II

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
No

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
No

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
I already have one

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
No

Location: What country do you live in?
Poland



Now - I want to have fast and quiet PC not exaclty for new games. That's why I've chosed solid case (Antec) and more expensive PSU (Bequiet). The cost is around ~1100 USD, I would like to reduce it if possible. Any opinions appreciated:

224,69	Intel Core i5-3470 3.20GHz BOX / Socket 1155
86,25	MSI B75A-G43 / Socket 1155
226,56	GeForce GTX 660 OC 2GB DDR5 /192bit/ DVI/HDMI/DP*
75,31	Patriot 8GB (2x4GB) 2133MHz CL11 Viper3 Intel Extreme Masters [PVI38G213C1K]*
157,50	Samsung SSD840 Pro 128GB (530MB/390MB/s) [MZ-7PD128BW]*
76,25	Seagate 1 TB 7200rpm 64MB cache SATA600 Barracuda [ST1000DM003]*
135,00	bequiet! StraightPower E9 580W CableManag. [BN198]*
95,63	Antec Gamer Three Hundred Two


1077,19	Total USD


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have a few lower quality components listed, especially the poor quality PSU and you'll want 1600MHz RAM.
Look over our suggested build list and use it as a guide for top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html

SSD's are not a good value at this time considering the high cost vs. the minimal benefit.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You have many low quality or not recommended parts. For one example the PSU.

Just follow the build list like I said in the other post.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

If you're planning to overclock, that CPU isn't overclockable. Select an i5 with "k" at the end of the model name, like the i5-3570k.


For motherboard, it's recommended to stick with ASUS or Gigabyte over MSI. Again, if you're planning to overclock, select a z77 chipset board.


The GTX 660 2gb is a good video card and will easily handle LoL and SC2. What brand will you be selecting?


Patriot RAM is known to be troublesome at times. We always recommend G.Skill and Corsair for reliability and good prices.


Samsung is the right brand for SSDs, but the "Pro" models aren't worth the extra $80. With the regular 840 Series (same one I use) you still get 10-15 second boot times and eliminate load stuttering in your games.


Only XFX and SeaSonic are recommended here. You can get a highly reliable 650-watt unit for much less than what you listed.



Go ahead and link your item selections for better assistance.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Get yourself an Asus H77 or Z77, the H77 if you might need 2x SATA 6. Z77 if you plan to OC, but you won't need to OC. Asus makes superb boards with superb support, and for the little price difference, it's *totally* worth it. While you're at it snag a 550-620W Seasonic and you are good as gold


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good advice from ChronoGeek and change the RAM to G.Skill or Corsair @ 1600MHz.


----------

